# X funktioniert nicht richtig

## Barade

Hallo,

ich habe zur Zeit folgendes Problem: Wenn mein xdm beim Bootvorgang gestartet wird, kommt das KDE-3-Anmeldefenster, eben wie gewohnt, aber X erkennt meine Maus und Tastatur nicht.

Ich hab dann mal interaktiv gebootet und den Start des xdm-Dienst, welcher zweimal angefragt wurde, übersprungen und mir die Log-Datei angeschaut.

Da standen dann einige Fehlermeldungen drinnen und zuletzt noch, dass hal irgendwelche Erkennungsfehler hat.

Dann hab ich ein paar X-Treiber-Pakete neu gemergt und jetzt sieht die Log-Datei folgendermaßen aus: http://www.cdauth.de/~tamino/Xorg.0.log.txt

Wenn ich den xdm-Dienst nachträglich von der Konsole aus starte, dann sehe ich inzwischen nur noch die Maus, kann diese anfangs bewegen und das war's dann.

Der Neustart funktioniert immerhin, wenn ich ein paar mal Strg + Alt + Entf drücke.

Hier ist noch meine X-Konfigurationsdatei: http://www.cdauth.de/~tamino/xorg.conf.txt

----------

## artbody

```
/etc/init.d/xdm
```

ist nur das Startscript welches einen Windowmanager startet und du zum Login kommst,

da gibt es xdm kdm gdm ... etc -> welchen verwendest du ?

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm   DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"
```

in deinem Fall wird so wie ich das verstanden hab dann nach dem Login KDE gestartet

Nach neu installierten Packeten

```
revdep-rebuild
```

gemacht ?

ich würde aber erst mal ein 

```

emerge -sync

emerge  --regen

emerge -avuDN world

revdep-rebuild

```

machen

was gibt denn dmesg aus?

----------

## Barade

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/xdm
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab kdm-3.5.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach neu installierten Packeten
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde aber erst mal ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hab ich alles schon gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was gibt denn dmesg aus?

 

Willst du die gesamte Log-Datei oder wie ist das gemeint?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

----------

## artbody

es gibt dir zum beispiel 

eine USB Maus aus

```
usb 2-6: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Trackball as /class/input/input7

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Trackball] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-6
```

und ob es die passenden Treiber läd

zudem eigentlich fast alles was mitgeloggd wird

----------

## Barade

 *artbody wrote:*   

> es gibt dir zum beispiel 
> 
> eine USB Maus aus
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe gestern oder vorgestern bemerkt, dass die ebuilds, die von unserem Netzwerkserver hier kopiert wird, nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand war.

Die wurde wohl nicht mehr aktualisiert. Also habe ich eix-sync übers Internet ausgeführt und erst einmal ordentlich rumgemergt.

Jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich wieder das KDE-Login-Fenster sehe und mein Touchpad funktioniert.

Was nicht funktioniert sind die Tastatur (-.-) und das Drücken der Maustaste per Antippen des Touchpads (die Tasten dagegen funktionieren).

In der Log-Datei finde ich mal wieder nichts aussagekräftiges :-/.

revdep-rebuild habe ich natürlich ebenfalls ausgeführt.

In der Datei /var/log/dmesg.log stand, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, nur, dass die Tastatur erkannt wurde.

Problem wurde gelöst.

Ich habe einfach wieder eine ältere Version des X-Servers gemergt.

----------

